# back issues??



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

No you are not the only one with these issues. I find that yoga and upping my exercise off the horse has helped. Also look into a chair that will encourage "active" sitting which helps strengthen your core. I have a fitball chair that I bought and brought into my office and don't have nearly the problems I used to. My trainer has also noticed my posture and position are much better.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you just wanted to make sure i wasn't the only feeling this tension


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Massage would do you a world of good. And it's normal for there to be some tension in your shoulders/upper part of back when you sit as you aren't loosening those muscles by moving around.

Stretching before and after your ride will help with the stiffness as well.

Don't recommend sitting on a ball for extended periods of time.. really works your back and there isn't much other support.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a 36" x 6" foam roller that works wonders on my back.

I lay on it length wise for a few minutes, then turn it vertical and roll back and forth on it.

Pop, pop, pop, and instant relief.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks guys i will look into all of these... the tension is just getting to much and limiting what i can do. 
glad to see i am not the only one with back issues :/


----------

